# 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?
 Fischereischein 105 Jahre gültig​*
Manchmal gibt es echt kuriose Meldungen, bei denen man nicht weiss, soll man schmunzeln, das alles glauben? 

Oder sich fragt, was geht da denn ab, kann das wirklich sein....

Wie hier in einer kurzen Meldung von lokalo.de :
Angler überrascht mit 105 Jahre gültigem Fischereischein

Danach wurde bei einer Kontrolle ein Angler mit einem angeblich 105 Jahre gültigen Fischereischein erwischt. 

Ob Fälschung, nachträglich Datum geändert oder Behördenversagen, darauf wollte sich die Polizei nicht festlegen.

Da jedoch dieser "Angler" seine zuvor geangelten Fische in einem zu kleinen Behälter aufbewahrte, und 9 der 17 Tiere bereits verendeten, bekam er auf jeden Fall (unabhängig der 105-Jahre-Schein-Schote) ein Strafverfahren wegen des Verdachts eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetzes an den Hals....

------------------------------------​Wenn man fälscht oder Datum ändert, wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll, das in Zeiträumen zu tun, die auch glaubhaft sind, statt 105 Jahre gültig? 

Müsste das aber nicht einer Behörde genauso auffallen? 

Für Spekulationen hiermit Feuer frei:
Dummdreiste Fälschung oder Behördenversagen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Behördeversagen?

glaubhaft.... Bei meinen Fahrzeugschein, den ich neu erstellen lassen musste, war mein eigenes alter 4 Jahre jünger im Computer eingetragen.

Also möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Behördeversagen?
> 
> glaubhaft.... Bei meinen Fahrzeugschein, den ich neu erstellen lassen musste, war mein eigenes alter 4 Jahre jünger im Computer eingetragen.
> 
> Also möglich.


Grins - damit Du erst später Rente kriegst oder weil Du so jung aussiehst??


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Ohne Inaugenscheinnahme des Fischereischeines kann man nicht mal vermuten oder spekulieren!
Ich sach gleichwohl mal, dass alles möglich ist!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

mich  würden die ja auch glatt 20 Jahre jünger nehmen, wenns nur nach Augenschein ginge, als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau...

Ich tippe/spekuliere am ehesten auf Behördenfehler!
;-))))


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Ein Fehler bei den Behörden ist nicht auszuschließen. Mein erster Schein auf Lebenszeit hatte auch ein "L" in meinem Nachnamen zu wenig...  Aufgefallen ist das erst, als ich beim LALLF meine Ostseekarte online  bestellt hatte und mich dort über den "Fehler" belustigt habe! :q
Neuausstellung war kostenlos - und dass sich jemand um 100 Jahre vertippt, ist durchaus nachvollziehbar und korrigierbar. Der Rest weniger...


----------



## Eckhaard (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Da dem Angler die Regeln relativ egal zu sein scheinen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß er auch seinen Fichereischein selbst verlängert hat.

Zu den genannten Sachen kommt noch der Verstoß gegen das Nachtangelverbot (Saarland 23-5 Uhr) hinzu.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mich  würden die ja auch glatt 20 Jahre jünger nehmen, wenns nur nach Augenschein ginge, als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau...


Du meinst nicht zufällig Moscow, Idaho? :q

Edit: Laut meinem Grundschul-Abschlusszeugnis bin ich auch zwei Monate jünger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig Moscow, Idaho? :q


Dreggsagg


nö, natürlich mein ich das NICHT!


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Ist doch eh egal, die Erde ist ne Kugel :q


----------



## Yupii (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mich  würden die ja auch glatt 20 Jahre jünger nehmen, wenns nur nach Augenschein ginge, als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau...
> 
> ;-))))



Oha, ziemlch weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
So alt wie du jetzt schon aussiehst, wirste sicher niemals werden:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Auch wahr ;-)))


----------



## Michael.S (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Ich habe meinen Schein auf Lebenszeit jetzt 43 Jahre , in 62 Jahren habe ich den Rekord dann eingestellt


----------



## degl (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Also wie schnell man mit den "austellenden Behörden" pech haben kann, hab ich selbst erlebt.......

2004 war ich in den Osterferien mit Family auf Falster.......an der Grenze ne Wochenkarte erworben und erst zu Hause gemerkt, das die mir 2003 verkauft hatten......
Zum Glück waren die Dänen nicht im "Kontrollmodus".......hätte ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut#t

Was mich interessiert........gabs vor 100 Jahren schon Fischereischeine?

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Für Berufsfischerei wohl ja ja, für Angler mit war das unter den Nazis..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



degl schrieb:


> ut#t
> 
> Was mich interessiert........gabs vor 100 Jahren schon Fischereischeine?
> 
> gruß degl




Hallo,

ja, den haben die Bayern 1909 "erfunden".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

für Berufsfischerei, nicht für Angler..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> für Berufsfischerei, nicht für Angler..



Hallo,

für beide, seit eben 1909. Siehe Artikel 63 Abschnitt 6 und Artikel 64. (Bleyer, Joseph. Das bayerische Fischereigesetz von 1909). Hieß damals Fischerkarte und wurde in dieser Form als Fischereischein 1938 oder 1939 im Deutschen Reich flächendeckend eingeführt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

In österreich heisst das heute noch Fisch Karte, genau wie der jagdschein dort Jagd Karte heisst. Mw.


----------



## Nordan (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Bei mir auf dem Fischereischein steht das Jahr 2170.
Das wurd dann einfach übermalt zu 2070.
Und im Anschluss hat der Kollege vom Amt dann nebendran 2017 geschrieben.

Auch nett.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Fischereischein steht das Jahr 2170.
> Das wurd dann einfach übermalt zu 2070.
> Und im Anschluss hat der Kollege vom Amt dann nebendran 2017 geschrieben.
> 
> Auch nett.


Dreimal? 
Das ist echt der Hammer


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Bis 2170?
Das heisst eine lange rente


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für  für Angler mit war das unter den Nazis..



Da gab es eine Fahrkarte nach Moskau?


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: 105 Jahre gültig: Fischereischein! Gefälscht oder Behördenversehen?*

Hallo,

im April 1939 gab es wohl noch keine Fahrkarten nach Moskau.

Den "Fischereischein" im Driten Reich gab es wohl nur für Reichsangehörige. 

Die bayerische Fischerkarte wurde durch das reichsweite Fischereischeingesetz dann wahrscheinlich ungültig.

Was mit meinem Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit passiert, wenn mal die Grünen und ihre Sympathisanten die Macht übernehmen sollten, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen.

Hoffe natürlich, dass das niemals passiert.


----------

